# how long does it take for that bond to appear?



## ryandaniels (Jan 10, 2013)

hi, I've had spike 3 months now, I got him from an aviary, I've been training him every day but he still seems quite wary of me and especially my partner, just wondering how long it takes for that special bond to appear. I having really seen him play with any of the toys I have got him, just seems to keep his distance, he only goes to his cage to eat and drink, should I put him in his cage more often so he sees out time more special? need advice and tips please


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

First of all, they have to settle and get use to the house at least for a week. Then, try to feed them by yourself in order to recognize you. Birds generally adore their routine. Change the water 3 times and offer a fresh food every day. Talk to them in a soft voice. Avoid yelling when they disobey you, please ! Try to offer the treat ( millet ) from your hands. Leave your hand in the cage for 5-10 minutes 2 times per a day at least for them to get introduced to a new perch. For a month the process of bonding might appear  Good luck


----------



## ryandaniels (Jan 10, 2013)

I have taught him the step up command and loves millet, he eats that from my hand pretty well. he seems to have on and off days, not sure if that's a common thing or not. he gets nervous when I approach him most of the time, I work most of the day so only get evenings with him. he doesn't really like New things like the play gym I made him, been no where near it yet. is more cage time a better way to go as he is out alllllllllll the time, which I don't mind just don't know I it's the right thing


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

It's just a matter of time. You just have to wait and keep up with the things that you are doing


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some birds are more wary and skittish than others. And some birds may never like contact with other birds or people. Its going to take a lot of time. Keep doing what you're doing. There's no general timeline for when that bond appears.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I learned that aviary birds are not that "cuddly" like handreared ones. But they are lovable as any other bird, just it takes a long time for them to become more friendly towards you. We had our Joe for 1 year now ( inherited ) and "only" now he shows more bonding again, than when we first got him and a few months later.

When we are at home the cage door is open, you can do the same, leave the cagedoor open so he can do what he wants. Talk to him gently, offer a treat from time to time. Patience is the miracle word.


----------



## ryandaniels (Jan 10, 2013)

bit of progress yesterday eve, spike let me pet him on the crest gently


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

When it's right, it will happen near instantaneous. By the time we left the pet store Cara and I were already developing that bond. But it takes love and trust, on both sides

If it helps, think of them as a person in their own right. They have their own wants, needs, desires. You can fill some of those for it, but they don't know that. You have to show them. Like a 2-4 year old child, you have to convince it to trust. Movements always have to be smooth, slow, controlled, emotions pretty much the same. It is amazing at times just how much they will pick up on those emotions btw.


----------



## allir11 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've had my cockatiel for over a year and we've formed a pretty close bond, but she still has off days, so I would say that's totally normal. Once she started letting me pet her on the head like you said spike let you, things went pretty quickly. Just keep spending time with him.


----------



## ryandaniels (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks for all the responces, helped alot, i have plenty of time to give him so hopefully things will go smoothly,thanks all


----------

